# Garlic



## devildog89 (Dec 1, 2016)

Has anyone smoked garlic, to later use as a rub?

 Long ago I had gotten some roasted garlic that someone made and it was great on almost anything, now that I have a smoker I was thinking I could smoke some to try out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 2, 2016)

Oh, buddy, smoked/dried garlic for dry rubs is absolutely fantastic!!! Don't forget, it's not just for dry rubs...you can use it for stove-top and oven dishes, as well, even for finishing a garden salad, along with fresh cracked black pepper.

If you want to try different things, get a spatter-screen for skillets to put on your smoker grate (I have several) and put some coarse salt, peppercorns, or other dried spices on it and give 'em a good dose of thin blue. BTW, dried minced garlic is quicker to smoke and you don't have to process or dry it after you're done.

For more ideas just read my avatar line and let that soak in for a few days...the list of things you can smoke is literally endless...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Eric


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 2, 2016)

Hello Dave.  My Friend Eric has ya covered on that.  Folks smoke EVERYTHING!  Spices.  Garlic.  Onion.  Salt.  Lettuce.   Salad dressing.   Eggs.  Nuts.  You name it and someone here has probably tried to smoke it.  My next project is I want to try cold smoking a cheesecake.  The idea in my feeble mind is sound although the smoking may be time critical.  Smoked cheese; smoked cheese cake with unsmoked strawberries on top?  If you get the timing right it just has to work??  Well watch this space.  Gonna try it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## devildog89 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks guys. I am sure I will be trying it. Danny let me know how the cheesecake works out, that sounds good.


----------

